# Primefaces Zeile in DataTable auswählen



## GeraldVonRiva (11. Okt 2016)

Hallo, 

ich versuche gerade ein Zeile mittels "multiple Select" in einer Primefaces DataTable zu markieren. Meine Datenstruktur für die DataTable ist "ArrayList<ArrayList>". Mein Problem ist es das ich gerade zu Blind bin um den "rowKey" zu definieren, dadurch erhalte ich statt der Zeile in der Bean nur "null". 

Auszug aus der xhtml für die DataTable


```
<p:dataTable id="dt_notselectedContent"
                                     var="notselectedContent" 
<!-- ArrayList<ArrayList> alNotSelectedContent -->
                                     value="#{verwaltung.alNotSelectedContent}"
                                     rows="5"
                                     rowIndexVar="rowIndex"
                                     selectionMode="multiple"
                                     selection="#{bean.alContent}"
                                     rowKey="#{bean.alNotSelectedContent.get(rowIndex).get(0)}"
                                     paginator="true"
                                     paginatorTemplate="{CurrentPageReport} {FirstPageLink} {PreviousPageLink} {PageLinks} {NextPageLink} {LastPageLink} {RowsPerPageDropdown}"
                                     rowsPerPageTemplate="5,10"
                                     rendered="#{not empty verwaltung.alNotSelectedContentForLinkedList}"
                                     style="width: auto; height: auto">
                           
                            <p:ajax event="rowSelect" listener="#{verwaltung_store.onRowSelect(event)}" />
```


----------



## GeraldVonRiva (13. Okt 2016)

Problem gelöst:

```
<p:dataTable id="dt_notselectedContent"
                                    var="notselectedContent"
<!-- ArrayList<ArrayList> alNotSelectedContent -->
                                     value="#{verwaltung.alNotSelectedContent}"
                                     rows="5"
                                     selectionMode="multiple"
                                     selection="#{bean.alContent}"
                                     rowKey="notselectedContent[0]"
                                     paginator="true"
                                     paginatorTemplate="{CurrentPageReport} {FirstPageLink} {PreviousPageLink} {PageLinks} {NextPageLink} {LastPageLink} {RowsPerPageDropdown}"
                                     rowsPerPageTemplate="5,10"
                                     rendered="#{not empty verwaltung.alNotSelectedContentForLinkedList}"
                                     style="width: auto; height: auto">
                          
                            <p:ajax event="rowSelect" listener="#{verwaltung_store.onRowSelect}" />
```


----------

